# Untamed 27



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

*








April 24, 2009 12:00 AM
HOLIDAY INN 31 HAMPSHIRE ST
MANSFIELD, Massachusetts

Card:




Light Heavy weight title fight: Jerry Spiegel vs Travis Bartlet Fly weight title fight: Chris Grandmaison vs Aguleno Brandao Light weight title fight: Pete Jeffrey vs Will Kerr

Aguileno Brandao Vs. Chris Grandmaison
Travis Bartlet Vs. Jerry Spiegel
Marc Stevens Vs. Hitalo Machado
Jonathan "The Soul Taker" Sola Vs. Chris Ramos
Jonas Fernandes Vs. Jason "Mr. Nasty" Fortier
Chris Cape Vs. Everilton Silva
Jamie Friar Vs. Andrew Amaral
Erick Herrera Vs. Eric Michaud
Alex Luna Vs. Robbie Slade
John Bronson Vs. Casey Morrisette
Darren Oliver Vs. Bobby Sellers
Cecil Haney Vs. James Murrin​*


----------

